# Spot on Neon Tetra



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

There is an odd spot on one of my Neon Tetras. Know what this is?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's hard to tell from the picture, but it looks like the silvery inner membrane beneath the skin may be torn. There are a number of things which can cause this, ranging from a simple injury to cancer to internal worms. Sometimes these heal up eventually, but sometimes not. If the fish is acting normally and doesn't appear sick, then there's probably no need to worry.
Once again, it's hard to tell from the picture. I could be way off on this one.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

hmm... my fish is acting nornmal. I tested my ammonia and it was at .25! I am fixing it now. Could that possibly be the cause?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Ammonia poisioning could be the problem. I'm not sure what amount will cause problems. I have read that .25 ppm is enough. Some people think differently. The symptoms vary from labored breathing caused by gill damage to sores on the skin to tail and fin rot.


----------

